# KG to the Celtics



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Good or Bad deal? What do you think? I would like to see him on a team that would win a title.


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

Its good for KG haha cuz he
might actually win now but im
thinkin that minnesota is gonna
be even worse now


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Minn will be getting a lot of players in the trade I think they might turn it around.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

MN will hit rock bottom this year. KG was the only one holding that team up. Boston will not be much better. KG is good but has never been a winner.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

they should get some help out of the deal, I like Jefferson and Telfair (if he stays out of trouble) and Ratliff is solid, the other 2 may not make the team, dunking is not always the best asset in game situation, and gomes needs better players around him. we'll have to see who they end up getting in with the picks (20 something and one they shouldnt have traded anyway), I like it though as much as I hate to see KG leave, it is good to get possibilities for him rather than let him leave. I would have liked to get the #5 and Jefferson. but oh well......it is McHale. I still will watch basketball via boxscores in fantasy leagues so it doesnt matter much to me, my favorite team will always be a hodgepodge that I throw together (and bandaid later) in a preseason draft.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Telfair sucks. They should cut him. Ratliff is old and a garbage player at best. He had some moments, but those were 4 years ago. Gerald Green has some potential, Gomes is solid, and Jefferson has the potential to be an all-star in a year or two.

I'm fine with trading KG as the wolves were going no-where with KG this year. When 1 player makes up 35-40% of your team salary your'e in trouble.

What i don't understand is why sign juwan howard (pf) and draft chris richard (pf) when you are trading for gomes (pf) and jefferson (pf) and you have madsen (pf) and craig smith (pf) AND THEY ARE ALL UNDERSIZED EXCEPT FOR JEFFERSON you also have ricky davis (sg) rashard mccants (sg) trenton hassell (sg) and now Gerald Green (sg). the only center you have is mark blount uke: your sf's are marko jaric and corey brewer and your pg's are foye and hudson, whom i think they will buy out.

The only thing i can think of is they are looking to make more moves or this roster makes no sense whatsover to me. what a mess.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

ACtually MN didn't owe him anything. I used to think that they owed him, but he was paid enough money here, hell, the T-Wolves don't owe it to trade him to a contender.

MN will hit rock bottom, but at least they will get a very high draft pick for their misery. Hopefully no more of this 7, 8, or 9 pick stuff. #1 or #2 would look good on MN. Too bad it is a year too late!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

djleye I will have to agree with you even if it hurts, Min paid him very well. With some talent around him and a coach like Doc there should be very few excuses for not winning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

That's right. the T-wolves didn't "owe" it to kg to get him to a team that could contend. They owed it to themselves and the fans that support them to put together a winner. If this (trading kg) is what it takes, i'm on the wagon.

It pi$$es me off that people think these guys are "owed" something. They all have opportunity. They are getting paid ridiculous amounts of money and kg is smart enough to know with his salary it was going to be tough if not impossible to surround him with top-end talent in minnesota. I don't blame him, but if he was in it just to win, he (along with many other pro-atheletes) would have forfeited a portion of salary to try to bring in another superstar.

look at barkley, malone, stockton, etc...those guys never won the big one and they are just fine. Sometimes it's just not meant to be.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

djleye said:


> MN will hit rock bottom, but at least they will get a very high draft pick for their misery. Hopefully no more of this 7, 8, or 9 pick stuff. #1 or #2 would look good on MN. Too bad it is a year too late!!! :eyeroll:


I am sad today. I am happy for KG and the Celtics.

At least McHale may not go down in history as the one who squandered one of the greatest basketball talents ever.

Sure, we may get those #1 or #2 picks, but with Kevin McHale making the picks............................................

I do not like Kevin McHale.

It will be good to see the Celtics dominate again. I loved them back in the day, when I used to like McHale.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I too was a huge Celtic fan back in the day. Loved Larry Legend and USED to love Mchale and Ainge and d-jay and the Chief.

Now I cannot stand Mchale. AT least maybe he helped make Boston back into a team that has a chance!!!
I am hoping that Mchale is getting ready to step down and hopefully Freddy Hoiberg is ready to take the reigns, at least the Mayor couldn't do any worse!!!!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I was reading some of the comments on the Pioneer Press site. One of the fans stated that McHale must have a man crush on Ainge. I found that to be rather funny.

I WILL be watching ALL of the Celtics games I can this season.

Wow, we got our first round pick back for that productive first trade with Boston.

Who do the Wolves have playing for them this year? Doesn't that the same question apply to the Vikings too?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

What do you guys think of Doc Rivers as a coach? I think the celtics may have the perfect mix.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Randy Moss, David (big papa) Ortiz, and KG can all go out together and have a Sam Adams now. What the ? :huh:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

KG will be missed, if he goes to the to the Celtics.

What is up with MN teams? They get one good player, screw up a contract, miss draft pick(s), build new stadiums, and the list could go on - for each team.

It's like the new Vikings add - "Maybe this year..."


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Al Jefferson will be the shiz in a couple years...All star for sure...


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

when they say that the pick from the celts is conditional it means that IF the celts end up in the lottery the wolves will not get the pick, really it means that the pick that the pups get is the next time the celts dont make the lottery so it will never be a top 13 pick. the other pick that they get is the one that they packaged with Wally for the other two front line of the celts, technically we now have their front line from 2 years ago (congrats)
dont be fooled by "2 first round picks".
maybe McHale can't even f-up pick 13-25 as a guess at talent

I think that I may miss KG just a bit, nobody could cuss like him


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

fargodawg.....from what the paper said today,Minn won't get the pick if it is a top 3.Not just a lottery pick.Boston's pick won't be a top 3 unless they don't make the playoffs and get really lucky.

Right now I think the T-wolves took a beating on this trade.5 guys from a team that had the second worst record in the NBA for a top five NBA player.That doesn't say much about them.

If the Celtics are going to be as good now as everyone is saying.....their 1st round pick will be at the bottom of the draft.Not exactly a top quality player.The other frist round pick is their own that Mchale stupidly traded to Boston with Wally.

To bad they couldn't talk Garnett into going there before the draft.Boston's number 5 pick would have been better than what they got now.

Also saw today that they bought out Troy Hudson's contract.....$12.3 million.That still leaves them with a gym full of players.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

The more you look at and read about the trade,the worse Minn. looks!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

fishhook said:


> your pg's are foye and hudson, whom i think they will buy out.
> 
> The only thing i can think of is they are looking to make more moves or this roster makes no sense whatsover to me. what a mess.


Guess i was on top of the hudson buyout. They have been working on that for weeks.

Now they have 2 point guards foye (if you want to call foye a point) and telfair (whom owns more automatic weapons that the taliban). They also have 6 power forwards. what gives? Forget the talent or lack thereof, this has to be one of the dumbest looking rosters i have ever seen. there has to be other plans, or i would hope so at least.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

They have said they are not done dealing. I actually thiunk they will use some of the PF's they have as trade bait. Might not get much for them but they can at least get some point guards. I will bet that telfair doesn't play a minute for this team, in fact, I bet he doesn't make the roster.
They do need to get rid of Ricky Davis, he will pollute these young guys so bad it would make me uke:


----------

